# Vasectomy



## Downward (8 Jul 2009)

Will this hurt and how long will I be off the bike for ?!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jul 2009)

I had this done under a local, wow what an experience ! you can see, and hear whats going on but not feel it, well until the anaesthetic wore off and he saw me flinch when he started cutting !!

Well it was cheaper to go local anaesthetic, and as I was paying, thought I would grin a bare it, and I did get a cup of tea and a custard cream at the end !

Anyway he said not to drive for a few days, I was not cycling then, but I certainly would not get on the bike for 2 weeks, at least until the sticthes are out ! tender is not the word !!


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Jul 2009)

for me it was the shaving, being extremely hairy by the time the chap had shaved me he could have stuffed a pillow, I was scratching like a chimp for weeks.


----------



## Banjo (8 Jul 2009)

*Snip*

It varies a lot .Me and a mate both had the snip about the same time. He was back in work after a couple of days,one of mine got infected and I was laid up for two weeks off work and doubt I could have ridden a bike for a month.

I had mine with a local anesthetic but clamped my eyes shut through out the op. Couldnt feel anything but couldnt handle watching someone advancing on my crown jewels with anything sharp


----------



## dickothedrafter (8 Jul 2009)

Not sure i should have read this, i have been thinking about giving in to the wife's moaning and getting this done for ages now ........

I thought you could get this done free on NHS??


----------



## Bigtwin (8 Jul 2009)

dickothedrafter said:


> I thought you could get this done free on NHS??



It's not free, but it's a snip.


----------



## Bollo (8 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> It's not free, but it's a snip.


You have to pay if your privates go private.


----------



## Bigtwin (8 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> You have to pay if your privates go private.



I dunno - NHS going down the tubes.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> Will this hurt and how long will I be off the bike for ?!



I can speak from recent experience here having it done 6 weeks ago. No it did not hurt and I was back on the bike after 2 weeks for my first tentative ride. Did 8 hours in the saddle on the weekend just gone with no problems 

Just make sure you have plenty of rest in the few days after you have had it done and do not do anything !!


----------



## Downward (8 Jul 2009)

Worse than the Dentist ?!

I have to wait 3 months yet.


----------



## johnnyh (8 Jul 2009)

it dsoesn't hurt, well not unless the surgeon gets his thumbs caught between the bricks!


----------



## clarion (8 Jul 2009)

It hurt when I had mine done. I think the SHO was rummaging about wearing boxing gloves.

I didn't ride a bike for more than five years after that. There may have been other factors involved...


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2009)

It's the needle you have no idea where the first injection is going.The second one you do.


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Jul 2009)

I took my kids to the park immediately afterwards and was on the bike the next day for my commute. What's wrong with you lot?


----------



## oldgreyandslow (10 Jul 2009)

It doesn't hurt! 

Until the aneasthetic wears off.

After mine the aneasthetic was still keeping things nice and numb so I thought "this is OK" and got my wife to drive me to Blockbusters to get a DVD, parked a fair way away, halfway through my stroll across the car park the aneasthetic wore off, that last 20m took bloddy ages! Moral of the story, stay at home afterwards and get Sky.


----------



## byegad (10 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> Will this hurt and how long will I be off the bike for ?!



Best to have it done under a local. That way you can relax the appropriate parts. Under a general they sometimes have to pull them down by force! I got that from the guy who did mine. AFTER I'd plumped for the local. 

I had it done at 6pm on Thursday, went to work on Friday and was back on my bike by Sunday. The only real discomfort was the stitch they put in which pulled like hell. It was supposed to melt away on its own but I took it out the following Wednesday night with a pair of tweezers and some nail scissors as it was very uncomfortable. The relief!! I was fine after that.


----------



## mad al (11 Jul 2009)

Funny I should find this topic as I've been thinking about it too


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

I bet the nurses feel a right dick doing this


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

sorry i could not help that


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Jul 2009)

I had it done under local and didn't get on a bike for about a week.

Day 3 was by far the worst as I didn't really rest.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I bet the nurses feel a right dick doing this



- a _clever_ dick in my case, Jane!


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Jul 2009)

Women love hearing about these stories you know 

Why is it,when "You've been framed" comes on and some poor bloke gets hit "there" us woman find it so funny


----------



## yorkshiregoth (12 Jul 2009)

Does it really make a 'vas deferens'?


----------



## karen.488walker (12 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> Will this hurt and how long will I be off the bike for ?!



No idea, but my brother had one and didn't wait for the all clear. Now he has 4 kids instead of 2. Dickhead.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2009)

yes it hurts, had it done under local, felt everything, the injections ( they didn`t hit the spot first time  ) the pulling and prodding then blood running down leg. Mind you wife was impressed post operation with size of swelling 

as for riding a bike, last thing on my mind, walking was hard enough! hmm think mine didn`t go so well...


----------



## jeltz (14 Jul 2009)

Wasn't a cyclist when I had mine and it was uncomfortable rather than painful but local anaesthetic seems to work slowly on me, when I go to the dentist he has to wait longer for it to take effect! 

Anyway the surgeon said I had "referred pain" it was a bit like when you get knocked in the knackers you feel it in the pit of your stomach. To be honest it was pretty mild and by the time he had finished it had worn off. Healing was quite quick and the only twinges I had were when I forgot I had had it done and did things like jumping down a 3 foot drop while playing with the kids! 

The funny thing was the name of the surgeon that did mine was "Dr Hampton"


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2009)

This all sounds utterly hideous. I'm booked in next month but it's a 'no-incision' procedure. Anyone know much about those?


----------



## Davidc (14 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> This all sounds utterly hideous. I'm booked in next month but it's a 'no-incision' procedure. Anyone know much about those?



That's the one using 2 bricks isn't it?


Had the normal one done 28 years ago! In a dentists chair.

Good move - but as someone else has noted make sure you get the tests done before relying on it. I had to have 3 tests (10 weeks wait) before I was safe. I've known two people, both work colleagues, who didn't wait and suffered the consequences (a divorce in one case......).


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jul 2009)

Chuffy said:


> This all sounds utterly hideous. I'm booked in next month but it's a 'no-incision' procedure. Anyone know much about those?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cientists-sound-out-a-non-snip-vasectomy.html

edit: note the last sentence, and the Drs' name ........


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...cientists-sound-out-a-non-snip-vasectomy.html
> 
> edit: note the last sentence, and the Drs' name ........


Dry roasted nuts anyone? 

That doesn't sound like what I'm booked in for. At least not as far as I remember.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2009)

karen.488walker said:


> No idea, but my brother had one and didn't wait for the all clear. Now he has 4 kids instead of 2. Dickhead.




Huh! So after number 3 he didn't go get stuff checked.


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> Huh! So after number 3 he didn't go get stuff checked.



Maybe it was twins


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Maybe it was twins



Maybe they're the Milkman's


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Maybe they're the Milkman's



Wouldn't have thought so, he comes too early in the morning. 


























3 am round here.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> Wouldn't have thought so, he comes too early in the morning.
> 
> - that doesn't stop you getting pregnant does it?


----------



## addictfreak (15 Jul 2009)

My mate had his done a few years ago when the nurse used to do the shving. Anyway he was lying on the bed and in comes the nurse, it was only an old school friend wasnt it!

She said hi john i havent seen you since we were kids, then she whips back the sheet and says, my you havent changed!


----------



## rog 1974 (15 Jul 2009)

had mine done about 10 yrs ago in doctors surgery already had 3 kids and 3 stepkids they couldnt get me in there quick enough. The ingections hurt a bit but after that you just felt a bit of tugging in your lower stomach and the smell of burning flesh as they quaterized the tubes.


----------



## Davidc (15 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Maybe it was twins



Or 2 different women?


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2009)

Davidc said:


> Or 2 different women?



Well there is that


----------



## TWBNK (23 Jul 2009)

I had mine done on Saturday. Tried a ride out with the kids today to the library and managed two miles before I really really didn't want to be on a bike. Try again next week.


----------



## nosherduke996 (23 Jul 2009)

*the chop*



TWBNK said:


> I had mine done on Saturday. Tried a ride out with the kids today to the library and managed two miles before I really really didn't want to be on a bike. Try again next week.




You will know something has gone wrong when they tie the stitches up and your head starts to nod


----------



## jig-sore (23 Jul 2009)

had mine done a couple of years ago now, wasn't cycling at the time but i think i was very lucky. local anesthetic and no real pain whatsoever. back at work in two days.

had a bit of fun with one of my "samples" though. couldn't face doing it at the hospital so did the deed at home and and had to whizz it one junction up the motor way within a certain time limit. once on the motor way there was a car crash just up ahead and i was stuck in the jam for two hours, with a pocket full of ... well you know . had to phone the hospital and tell them it had "gone off" 

and oh yes, who do sent shave these days anyway ??? the 60's porn look is really not sexy


----------



## TWBNK (31 Jul 2009)

So, my experience.

After five days it was painful and nauseating to ride.
After seven it was uncomfortable but manageable.
Just under two weeks and I was commuting as normal.

Funnily enough the advice they gave was wait for two weeks.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2009)

Had mine done under local at the same time as my hernia, 7 days off bike and then gently got back on, first time trial 6 weeks after op, not a pleasent experience it was one of those windy both ways nights. 

As for the op, the worse bit was one of the disolvable stitches did not, the surgeon just got the tweezers and pulled, nasty bugger. Payed privately for both at the British Hernia Clinic, got me back to work 3 days after the op, for someone self employed it was money well spent.

Also with kids costing in the region of £150,000 to bring up the opwas a good investment.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2009)

screenman said:


> Also with kids costing in the region of £150,000 to bring up the op was a good investment.



And.....should have gone NHS for that..........


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2009)

The reason I went private for the op, is that the surgeon gauranteed me back to work within a week using the mesh method. Where as the NHS said a minimum of 6 weeks off, being self employed it was a no brainer.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Aug 2009)

screenman said:


> The reason I went private for the op, is that the surgeon gauranteed me back to work within a week using the mesh method. Where as the NHS said a minimum of 6 weeks off, being self employed it was a no brainer.



Assume that was for the hernia? Was that 'keyhole' surgery? I had bilateral hernias repaired (on the NHS) - 'open' surgery, mesh, (the wounds weren't _that_ big anyway) - but I certainly could NOT have been back at work within a week! Never mind about a vasectomy at the same time. (6 weeks is a bit over the top, though - playing very safe). Hope the guarantee holds, and it's not proving too painful .


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2009)

It was done about 12 years or so ago and no problems with it at all (touch wood) Lower right inguinal if I remember correctly. I know for sure at the time the NHS were not doing the mesh method, apart from one Kingston I think who said they only use it when their method does not work.

I was actualy back at work 3 days after op. I cannot recommend the clinic highly enough.


----------



## Downward (7 Oct 2010)

Got the Docs next week about this


----------



## chillyuk (7 Oct 2010)

I had mine done nearly 40 years ago under a general anesthaetic, free on the NHS.

Everything still works.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Oct 2010)

Downward said:


> Got the Docs next week about this


Had it done 4 weeks ago.
Pretty painless really, no worst than a trip to the dentists.
Following few days were fairly pain-free too, just wear tight underwear and sit/lie for at least 48 hours. My recovery was slowed by an infection, but without that i would have been out and about pretty quick.
Gonna ride the bike tomorrow, would have been sooner but have also had flu!


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2010)




----------



## e-rider (7 Oct 2010)

all you guys having the snip - what's wrong with the wife getting a coil fitted - no surgery involved (10 mins at the GP) and ~100% safe (and easily reversible)


----------



## Downward (7 Oct 2010)

tundragumski said:


> all you guys having the snip - what's wrong with the wife getting a coil fitted - no surgery involved (10 mins at the GP) and ~100% safe (and easily reversible)



Depends - One is the copper one which is ok - One is a hormone one. Both not suitable for all women.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2010)

tundragumski said:


> all you guys having the snip - what's wrong with the wife getting a coil fitted - no surgery involved (10 mins at the GP) and ~100% safe (and easily reversible)



What's wrong wit the snip?
Mostly painless, 100% effective and not really easily reversible...
The whole idea is about taking control whether YOU want kids again.


I've done enough damage to the gene pool, thanks.


----------



## pig on a bike (9 Oct 2010)

One good idea do what i did send the wife instead dident hurt me a bit.


----------



## 3narf (9 Oct 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I had mine done nearly 40 years ago under a general anesthaetic, free on the NHS.
> 
> Everything still works.



That'd be no good for me. I don't want it to work!

The problem is it works too well...

The only thing I'm worried about is having to have time off due to an infection. No work = no money.

Mind you, my job is so easy non-physical, it's unlikely that I'd have to have time off.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Oct 2010)

tundragumski said:


> all you guys having the snip - what's wrong with the wife getting a coil fitted - no surgery involved (10 mins at the GP) and ~100% safe (and easily reversible)


Not 100% safe, although the most safe and reliable method of birth control apart from vasectomy or abstinence. They can come out, however, and it's not always noticed.

Depending on the type of coil you have, it may have to be replaced every five years (e.g. the Mirena hormone one). Each replacement is very uncomfortable - I had to have a day in bed after the last one.

I think many women would like the thought that chaps are doing something about birth control for once, rather than the woman having to be the one to fill herself up with drugs/mysterious bits of metalwork.


----------



## currystomper (12 Oct 2010)

I was going to say....
if you like taking your exercise laying down, why not get a recumbent......

No - not a good idea??


Well get a recumbent anyway 'cause it'll be easier to ride after the op!!


CS


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Oct 2010)

had mine done 3yrs ago was the most surreal experience lying on the slab with my hee haws oot, you don`t half get self concious




Anyway the ops was not exactly painless, hence half way through they gave me another couple of jabs, then all I felt was them pulling my legs up lol. I know what if feels like to be frog in a biology class



. After this I thought I`ll be fine but nope, got an infection and well the under carriage swelled up which was impressive in itself lol, but not the pain or the bruising ! Was out on the bike about week and half later.


----------



## 3narf (14 Oct 2010)

I've no problem with not cycling until everything is healed, that's the least of my worries!


----------



## Downward (6 Jan 2011)

Appointment 12pm, Eventually go under the knife at about 3.10pm. 30-40 mins the op took.

I decided to go Local rather than general but the other 2 cases were general so I had to wait till last.

A lot of waiting bought the anxiety levels up to maximum. Hooked up to the HRM and Blood Monitor I can hear my heart beating away at 120-140 ish






Didn't shave the knackers and they didn't. Brand new theatre brand new hospital but they chose the old scalpel method rather than the non invasive method.

I get covered with various objects and they begin. Kings of Leon on the radio so I just try to chill as the injection goes in with the anesthetic. Just a small scratch not too bad. Couldn't really feel it going numb.
Surgeon then gets the scalpel and makes the 1st cut, Pain bearable. Then roots around for tubes and a bit of pulling. Now this hurts and I let them know



Another injection of anesthetic goes in and the fiddling carries on. 
Ooo ouch wince grr somethings not right here I can feel excruciating pain so they give me another injection. 

Anesthetic person to my right seems concerned and whispers something to the other nurse about anesthetic given and no wonder it hurts. 
Surgeon says something like "It's my theatre in a holby city type moment ! 
15 mins has gone now and I'm mega stressed but a couple of minutes later they are sowing up opening one.

Now onto Number 2








Pretty much as per one. 
15 minutes of covering my eyes with my arm while holding the nurses hand and it was all over.

Off to recovery shaking and freezing cold (I had been told to gown up at 1pm and it was freezing so nearly 3 hours in the nude in Air conditioned area)

Nice Warm blankets given to me out of the warming cover, 20 mins waiting in recovery and back to the ward for a cup of tea and a sandwich.

20 mins later and off to the toilet for a wee, All seems ok.
7 mins to walk to the entrance though to get picked up about 1/4 mile and no wheelchairs !

Back home now since 6pm last night. Pain is a dull ache,pulling on stitches is uncomfortable but took 1 x Co-whatever last night and 1 this morning and just chilling now. 

Would I have it done under Local - Erm probably not, Maybe mine was a one off but 6 injections in total to relieve the pain.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2011)

I had to have a couple extra deep injections which made me howl for a couple of seconds, but a few mins after that all was pain free.
Didn't have stiches as the holes were tiny.
had I not had an infection afterwards the recovery period would have been really quite pain-free. The worst bit about 'local' was the smell of the quarterizing!

Masturbatory samples need to be done in the next few weeks...


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2011)

Been through loads of them and I never have any problems on the bike afterwards. It is recommended to let the swelling go down before any exercise and stop at the first sign of discomfort.


----------



## addictfreak (6 Jan 2011)

Downward said:


> Appointment 12pm, Eventually go under the knife at about 3.10pm. 30-40 mins the op took.
> 
> I decided to go Local rather than general but the other 2 cases were general so I had to wait till last.
> 
> ...


----------



## Downward (6 Jan 2011)

Meh - Doesn't actually hurt now but did at the time !

Not wimpy enough to need a General tbf ! 

If they had done the non invasive method I'm sure the pain would have been way way less


----------



## ThePainInSpain (6 Jan 2011)

Had mine done in 1981....................penknife sharpened on the stone step, shot of whisky and a spoon between the teeth.......................wimps


----------



## addictfreak (6 Jan 2011)

ThePainInSpain said:


> Had mine done in 1981....................penknife sharpened on the stone step, shot of whisky and a spoon between the teeth.......................wimps




Penknife sharpened you were lucky!

Mine was done with a spoon


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2011)

Fran143 said:


> *Been through loads of them* and I never have any problems on the bike afterwards. It is recommended to let the swelling go down before any exercise and stop at the first sign of discomfort.



Just how many vasectomies can you have?


----------



## John Ponting (6 Jan 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just how many vasectomies can you have?




Wonder if he meant Verukas ??


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

Thread resurection 

My time is up ! 

Saw Doc last week, booked in second week of October. Newer 'no scalpel' technique (yeh right, they still cut you, but once). 

Anyone had the newer procedure recently ? More bothered about time off the pedal bike (careful words there). The Doc specialises in them for the PCT Area, so I assume he will be a dab hand ! (flippin hope so)  . 

Hate injections, but I suppose I should be OK given the number of the ruddy things I had with my shoulder problems (and they were BIG needles).

Tea and sympathy this way please !


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2012)

Oh PS - Will I have enough time to drive the 3 miles home before the local wears off - should cycle there really .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> Had the normal one done 28 years ago! In a dentists chair.


 
Blimey, the doc must have had long arms!


GC


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2012)

I've had the no scalpel job. Hurts like fe.. but heals less painfully, less chance of infection. It's kind of odd when you get the letter proudly proclaiming you sterile!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh PS - Will I have enough time to drive the 3 miles home before the local wears off - should cycle there really .


 Should do, but get somebody else to drive you. You've earned it.


----------



## Flyer5 (29 Sep 2012)

No one has mentioned the possible long term effect of a vasectomy, which im told is becoming more common. I can speak from experience...
I had a vasectomy 10 years ago by keyhole under a local. The only sensation was a tugging feeling in my stomach, all seemed to go well and after a few days discomfort everything was ship shape and working well.
8 years later I started having pain in my groin which was put down to a groin strain caused by sport. This went on for about 18 months.
It recently flared up and got so bad I coouldnt move, it was put down to siatica and back problems.
After much medication and visits to the doc i went for an ultrasound. The problem appears to be thickening of the epididimus on the left testicle, and it is this thats causing the pain.ive been in mega pain with this so if you were to ask me if I would have a vasectomy the answer woould be no.
Get the wife to get a mirena coil, she will no longer have periods, will have a better quality of life, no monthly pain and you wont suffer in years to come.
they last for years and are swapped in 10 minutes or less.

I am still taking medication which finishes next week, if the pain persists I have to see a surgeon.
dont do it!
just one mans opinion written after much pain!


----------



## Steve H (29 Sep 2012)

Had mine around 4 years ago now. Local anaesthetic, done in about 20 mins, drove home afterwards. I took a couple of days off work to allow myself lots of time to recover afterwards. Not because I was in a lot of pain, simply because I wanted to allow a purely relaxed time to maximise quick recovery. Felt a bit uncomfortable for a couple of weeks afterwards, but very soon got back to normal.

Definitely the right decision for me. Totally worry free sex without any hassle - what more do you need?


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2012)

Scalpel job under local for me about 5 years ago now.

Worst bit I recall, (apart from being injected in my gentleman's jewels), was the tugging sensation as others have mentioned, but I felt it right in my knacker sack not my stomach 

Apart from that I had no issues and no real pain while healing, more of a dull ache for a few days TBH.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2012)

Flyer5 said:


> No one has mentioned the possible long term effect of a vasectomy, which im told is becoming more common. I can speak from experience...
> I had a vasectomy 10 years ago by keyhole under a local. The only sensation was a tugging feeling in my stomach, all seemed to go well and after a few days discomfort everything was ship shape and working well.
> 8 years later I started having pain in my groin which was put down to a groin strain caused by sport. This went on for about 18 months.
> It recently flared up and got so bad I coouldnt move, it was put down to siatica and back problems.
> ...


Rather glad I had the no scalpel procedure now!


----------



## BJH (30 Sep 2012)

Heard all that about straight back to work.

Had it done under general and I swear the surgeon must have been standing on my b@&£)(;;s tugging on the tubes because I was b,ack and blue for weeks.

Ride a bike? It was hard enough to walk !!!!


----------



## jdtate101 (1 Oct 2012)

Mine was all rather swift and painless. Due to others horror stories I was expecting a right nightmare, but the guy was finished in about 10mins. The worst part was having my old chap out infront of the two rather old matrons, who were banging on about what they were cooking for dinner .

The pain and discomfort went after 1 day, and I was back on the bike within 3 days. No complications at all, and rather glad I don't have to go through that again.


----------



## Downward (1 Oct 2012)

I get pain in my groin usually when I wake up - It makes you double over in pain sometimes. It doesn't hurt though when on the bike or running so who knows what it is ?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Oct 2012)

Had mine 25 years ago but still shudder when i think about it.

I was so nervous when i went down to the theatre that the surgeon threatened to halt the procedure unless i stopped shaking.

Had the local anesthetic but swore it had'nt kicked in because when he put the scalpel across my nuts it was like a ring of fire.

Then when i got home my plums had swollen so much i had to sit in a freezing cold bath.

All that to be a jaffa.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2012)

Downward said:


> I get pain in my groin usually when I wake up - It makes you double over in pain sometimes. It doesn't hurt though when on the bike or running so who knows what it is ?


 
That sounds like you are one of the unfortunate 5-10% that get 'chronic' pain in your pendulums. This does worry me !


----------



## Downward (4 Oct 2012)

Actually I don't think it's my groin as when it's painful I had a good feel and the pain wasn't there. Seems to be coming straight from the Knackers !


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2012)

Downward said:


> Actually I don't think it's my groin as when it's painful I had a good feel and the pain wasn't there. Seems to be coming straight from the Knackers !


 
That's correct. That's apparently where it comes from - no real reason. The doc doesn't mention it when you ask for the procedure, but it's mentioned in the 'paper work' you get.


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2012)

Mine was done 25 years ago and it was a doddle. I kind of spoiled the complication/pain free result by working the day after. Even so it was just a couple of aching nads for a few hours.

No one has made me pregnant since.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

Feck, that didn't go to we'll. injection, fine, first one fine, second one, fecking hell.

Felt like I was clamped with a nut cracker for the second, more anaesthetic, came to zap the second tube and I nearly hit the roof. More anaesthetic, second zap and was ok. Then the chap caught a blood vessel, so that had to be stitched.

Now sat on an ice block. All over in about 25 minutes.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2012)

GWS - i stayed off the bike for a week.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

Doc said 2 weeks off a bike. He can do one. I'll be back in a week. Got to let the stitches settle before moving, and the doc did say I can have a bottle of wine tonight, I deserve it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Oct 2012)

sounds a similar experience to mine minus the blood vessel slip up. The swelling tho was well impressive


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Oct 2012)

Never. Never. Never.

I admire anyone who has the balls to do this.


----------



## compo (11 Oct 2012)

I had mine done on the NHS under a general anaesthetic. No way was I having needles down there! I was a little tender for about 24 hours but then all was fine and I was back at work on the Monday. (They did vasectomies on Friday). 

Adding insult to injury when I later became single again I still had to use condoms because of the risk of STD's.

As an aside compared to a torsion of the testicle (twisted bollock) a vasectomy is nothing. I speak from personal experience.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> The worst part was having my old chap out infront of the two rather old matrons, who were banging on about what they were cooking for dinner .


 Chipolatas?


----------



## tadpole (11 Oct 2012)

compo said:


> I had mine done on the NHS under a general anaesthetic. No way was I having needles down there! I was a little tender for about 24 hours but then all was fine and I was back at work on the Monday. (They did vasectomies on Friday).
> 
> Adding insult to injury when I later became single again I still had to use condoms because of the risk of STD's.
> 
> As an aside compared to a torsion of the testicle (twisted bollock) a vasectomy is nothing. I speak from personal experience.


 Oh god yes, the pain I am assured by trained nurses is fully comparable to childbirth (without pain killers) I too speak from personal experience (of both).


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

The only thing that was painful was the zapping of the tubes. The injections were fine. No impressive swelling, they just look like shrivelled prunes now.....Think the doc whipped them out. Got to laugh. Won't be doing that again. LOL


----------



## MattHB (11 Oct 2012)

After our baby is safely born in feb ill be in for the chop too. More worried about time off the bike than anything else. At least I have my priorities right!


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> After our baby is safely born in feb ill be in for the chop too. More worried about time off the bike than anything else. At least I have my priorities right!



That was my worry, hence I held off till Autumn. Wife was wised up to that 'you are only worried about your cycling', too right, but I didn't tell her that.


----------



## Downward (11 Oct 2012)

Yeah some go fine I felt ok but got an infection. Not really Pain


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

Been given anti bacterial tablets (not anti biotic) to stop the risk.


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2012)

tadpole said:


> Oh god yes, the pain I am assured by trained nurses is fully comparable to childbirth (without pain killers) I too speak from personal experience (of both).


 
I am impressed. You have had a torsion of the testicle *and* given birth.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

Speicher said:


> I am impressed. You have had a torsion of the testicle *and* given birth.



I was going to leave that reply to a lady....


----------



## tadpole (12 Oct 2012)

Speicher said:


> I am impressed. You have had a torsion of the testicle *and* given birth.


 You're right, it does read like that,  (too much full fat coffee) I've had both a torsion and the Snip is what I meant.


----------



## Downward (12 Oct 2012)

I have booked the Doctors next week - The pain is getting worse and I am feeling it in the mornings and struggling bending over.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2012)

Oh heck. See what they can do. Could be a few causes. The doc only just touched on the issue of chronic pain, and sort of shuffled off the questions yesterday.


----------



## Milo (13 Oct 2012)

I will raise your vasectomy and offer a kidney stone. Took two shots of morphine to make that manageable in A&E. I really would not recommend it one nurse and a doctor certainly got to know me very well that evening if you know what I mean.


----------



## Downward (14 Oct 2012)

Who knows - Yesterday I was playing football and today I have been lifting heavy stuff. No pain at all.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2012)

Not a happy bunny. Been popping paracetamol and ibuprofen all day. Got a largish hematoma where the Doc patched a blood vessel. Off to the docs to get checked out. Gonna be off work till this goes down and I can walk or sit for any length of time. Riding the bike is gonna be a while off.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (14 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Not a happy bunny. Been popping paracetamol and ibuprofen all day. Got a largish hematoma where the Doc patched a blood vessel. Off to the docs to get checked out. Gonna be off work till this goes down and I can walk or sit for any length of time. Riding the bike is gonna be a while off.


 Jeez what a sheite, my traumas seem mild compared to this  I've had thne snip, and got whacked by a car, if my snip was as bad as yours seems to be I think the car seems the better option. Hope it gets better


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2012)

Just a wee update for those 'considering it'.  5 weeks post butchering !

It's not always straight forward.  Doctors are very economical about the truth !

Was off the bike for 4 weeks, mainly as the 'wound' hadn't healed - took two weeks of antibacterial tablets (post op prescribed) a week of antibiotic cream, and finally horse antibiotics (well they were huge), only then did the wound scab over (not nicely knit together). Been on the bike now just over a week (gingerly).

The severed blood vessel is causing me agony - can 'feel' it and it's like a hard line running under the skin, and it runs into the perenium area which is sore. Add to that constant 'ball ache'. 

Been sleeping on the couch as I've been so uncomfortable - it's working well as a contraceptive, but not in the right way   

Fortunately, riding the bike isn't too uncomfy, but sitting on a chair is !

I'll update on Friday, as I'm off to the Docs to try and get put on the waiting list for an ultrasound to be done as I'm not a happy bunny ! Just hope I haven't got this Pain Syndrome thing ! 

Balls !


----------



## oilyormo (15 Nov 2012)

reading this post sends a shiver down my spine. Im feeling a bit nausious (sic).
whoa fossy you the man!!


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Nov 2012)

GWS - mine was a breeze in comparison !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (15 Nov 2012)

Still walk like John Wayne....nearly 20 years later!..


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Still walk like John Wayne....nearly 20 years later!..


 




GP was concerned, but thought Urology would send me away as it's too soon (5 fikkin weeks ?), "Come back in 3 weeks and I will refer you. Do you need more pain killers ?" 

Sooooo.....

Phoned the Surgeon (well the guy that WAS supposed to be butchering me) and he will see me this afternoon. His words "You need to come and see me" !


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Nov 2012)

A guy at my work has the chronic pain in the twins play pen as well after getting the two bricks. If I knew that could of been a possibility I would of avoided getting it done. However it looks like I was lucky even though at the time I got an infection. 

Not good that you are suffering.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Well sat here now waiting to be seen. Some poor bugger just went in. Can hear the high pitch from the zapper.


----------



## Melonfish (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Well sat here now waiting to be seen. Some poor bugger just went in. Can hear the high pitch from the zapper.


he'll be playing the part of sans testicles in the upcoming greek tragedy then?


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Surgeon is sure its granulomas causing the pain. Should clear up eventually, but can't put a time frame on it. So I'll be captain slo for a while longer. Grrrr.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (16 Nov 2012)

........well when I said that 20 years later I still walk like John Wayne - I forgot to mention that before the op I walked like Julian Clary! 

Hope it settles down soon for you!


----------



## Goldenretriever (16 Nov 2012)

Didn't have to much of a problem walked bow legged for a while. Chatted to the doc while he prodded and snipped never felt a thing. Funniest story was from a friend up north, he asked doctor in all innocence how long do I have to wait before having sex. Doctors reply was, I would wait till you get home! Took me a bit longer.


----------



## Eribiste (21 Nov 2012)

I had this done about thirty years ago, how the happy memories come flooding back. Mine was done under local, no discomfort during the procedure but odd sensations of tugging and pulling going on.
Post op, I had a lot of discomfort and was off doing anything strenuous for about three weeks. It's the only time I've seen the old clockweights with a polished surface, and my what a funny colour they were!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

Still in pain 13 weeks later. Eased up over Xmas as I didn't do any exercise, but it's back. Been to Urology, told to come back in three months as they didn't want to 'make it worse' than it is now. GP has referred me to physio as left leg keeps going numb/pins and needles (3-4 months wait) - nearly fell off the running machine this week - leg just 'went'. 

I'd hoped weekend rides would be back on, but 40-50 minutes on the bike in one go and I've had enough at the moment. 

Anyone any good with hacksaws ?


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jan 2013)

Not great with hacksaws, but handy with bolt cutters!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Not great with hacksaws, but handy with bolt cutters!


 
Should do the job !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jan 2013)

I've always pondered getting this done but we're not sure if one kid is enough at the moment - the thought of having two seems insane but it is waaaaaaaaay too early to make that call. Just a few points that haven't been mentioned:

A friend told me the strangest part of his snip was the doctor asking the nurse for 'his template'
The wires attached to a coil can feel like your lad is being jabbed with the top of a compass
A different friend of mine woke up after having his wisdom teeth out with heavily bruised knackers...


----------



## Graham (18 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've always pondered getting this done but we're not sure if one kid is enough at the moment - the thought of having two seems insane but it is waaaaaaaaay too early to make that call. Just a few points that haven't been mentioned:
> 
> A friend told me the strangest part of his snip was the doctor asking the nurse for 'his template'
> The wires attached to a coil can feel like your lad is being jabbed with the top of a compass
> *A different friend of mine woke up after having his wisdom teeth out with heavily bruised knackers...*


 
I wish I hadn't read that with a mouthful of coffee.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

Graham said:


> I wish I hadn't read that with a mouthful of coffee.


 
Leverage. Nuff said.


----------



## Graham (18 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Leverage. Nuff said.


 
Holding on to his knackers is a bit much though.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Leverage. Nuff said.


 When I had my wisdom teeth out under a local, the dentist had his knee on my chest for leverage!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

Beebo said:


> When I had my wisdom teeth out under a local, the dentist had his knee on my chest for leverage!


 
I would say that's probably the advantage of being on a chair rather than on a bed


----------



## compo (18 Jan 2013)

I had it done in the mid 70's under general anaesthetic. No way was I haveing needles "down there". Done Friday and back at work Monday. A few years later I became divorced and playing the field and the real p*ss take was having to still wear condoms because of the rise in STD's.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

compo said:


> I had it done in the mid 70's under general anaesthetic. No way was I haveing needles "down there". Done Friday and back at work Monday. A few years later I became divorced and playing the field and the real p*ss take was having to still wear condoms because of the rise in STD's.


 


compo said:


> I had mine done on the NHS under a general anaesthetic. No way was I having needles down there! I was a little tender for about 24 hours but then all was fine and I was back at work on the Monday. (They did vasectomies on Friday).
> 
> Adding insult to injury when I later became single again I still had to use condoms because of the risk of STD's.


 

De ja vue - they've changed something in the Matrix!


----------



## compo (18 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> De ja vue - they've changed something in the Matrix!


 
Oops. I forgot I had already replied to this thread. In fairness it was three months ago and I am getting on a bit. Just shows what vasectomies do for you long term!


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2013)

Don't do it fellas, theres lots of evidence that a vasectomy can affect your sex life adversely.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

I've just remembered another vasectomy story...

A mate of mine who I was working with had the snip but was utterly laid up in bed zonked out of his mind on brutal painkillers. I visited and asked why he was in such bad shape after having the snip. He told me that one of his plums hadn't dropped when he was younger but they had located it recently so decided to push it down through his body and pop it out to where it should be while giving him the snip.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2013)

My OH had a very bad vasectomy experience (about twelve years ago). His was done by his GP at the practice - OH had some sedation, but clearly remembers some instruments being dropped on the floor, picked up and used.
He did get an infection, which caused alot of pain. He also spotted what he thought was a stich poking out one day and gave it a pull - it turned out to be a part of his plumbing!
Now his two veg are huge and full of lumpy scar tissue, he still gets lots of shooting pains, which have been attributed to the vasectomy.
Bad news all round. I wouldn't recomend it. Not least as I'm a grumpy member of the second wives club and feel deprived of the extra children I long for


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> . He also spotted what he thought was a stich poking out one day and gave it a pull - it turned out to be a part of his plumbing!


 
Gah, that beats my wandering plum story!


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2013)

Thank god my space hoppers survived in good order!


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah, that beats my wandering plum story!


Yes, apparently it smarted a bit!

We have nothing positive to say about vasectomies at our house!


----------



## jay clock (18 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> My OH had a very bad vasectomy experience (about twelve years ago). His was done by his GP at the practice - OH had some sedation, but clearly remembers some instruments being dropped on the floor, picked up and used.
> He did get an infection, which caused alot of pain. He also spotted what he thought was a stich poking out one day and gave it a pull - it turned out to be a part of his plumbing!
> Now his two veg are huge and full of lumpy scar tissue, he still gets lots of shooting pains, which have been attributed to the vasectomy.
> Bad news all round. I wouldn't recomend it. Not least as I'm a grumpy member of the second wives club and feel deprived of the extra children I long for


was going to say Bollox! For every bad news story there are dozens of good ones. Mine was 20 years back and went fine. A massive sex life improvement in my view


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

jay clock said:


> . A massive sex life improvement in my view


 
Sensation or practicality?


----------



## jay clock (18 Jan 2013)

Practicality!! "Fit and forget" in style. I already had 3 kids at 32 and knew that even if I got divorced I would not want more.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

jay clock said:


> Practicality!! "Fit and forget" in style. I already had 3 kids at 32 and knew that even if I got divorced I would not want more.


 
Fair enough!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Jan 2013)

We're in the slightly weird position that it took eight years to spawn the first youngling, but we're being cautious now because we've heard anecdotally that when couples have a few issues conceiving once the fertility ball starts rolling it gathers momentum quite swiftly.

I don't have a problem discussing fertility publicly - I wish more people did discuss it, then it wouldn't seem like such a dark mystery! I even published my fertility results in a magazine, which was a step too far, I realised this when publication day happened on the same day as a publishing expo and I had members of the public discussing my results with me while I was horribly hungover.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2013)

The info about the sex life came from the medics when we looking into reversal.

Apparently a lot of men have it reversed because of the deterioration in their sex life and also because of continuing pain.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2013)

jay clock said:


> Practicality!! "Fit and forget" in style. I already had 3 kids at 32 and knew that even if I got divorced I would not want more.


Thats what OH half thought - til he met me, now regrets taking such a drastic measure.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Don't do it fellas, theres lots of evidence that a vasectomy can affect your sex life adversely.


 
Tell me about it. Too flippin late now. Not got all clear yet, but I'm in too much pain to want any. You have to pay for reversals in the UK, and it's not going to happen - think there is too much mess in there now anyway.

Seriously considering getting rid of the lot, but that causes other issues.  Totally hissed off it's affecting my cycling so much. I was glad to get off the bike last night, very painful.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

The stats are as high as 1 in 10. The NHS only come up with the 1 in 20 stat after you've been snipped and are sat there in pain some months later. That's way too high a percentage where you aren't told about it.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Jan 2013)

Had mine done last yr aged 37, never regretted it. Had my two kids, don't want anymore. Mine was very quick, painless, and all healed up within 3 days. By day 5 I was back on the bike. I understand that some have post op complications, but my sex life is way better now as we don't have to worry about contraception anymore.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2013)

What really hisses me off is the Doctor's and Consultant's response. Oh yes this does happen tough. bye, take a shed load of pain killers, or worse 'anti seisure' drugs - I told them to feck off. The specialist thinks the patch up job wasn't good as my left pipe is pulling tight - which is shouldn't as it's no longer attached either end. - They stitched the blood vessel to it, so each time the leg goes up and down on the bike, or walking/running, it's pull, pull, pull.

I went through with the op as my wife has thyroid issues, and came off the pill so it didn't mess up her hormones. With getting 'suited up' you do sometimes lose the moment, so I decided to get it done - the pain is enough to put you off any bedroom antics.

As said, the first half was painless, just that he fecked up the left one. I had no sedation, just a local, but for some reason the left didn't take. At half way through I thought, 'this is great, no problem'. The research also recons if you've had a 'rough' op, then this causes issues. That's the last time anyone 'training' is let loose on me.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

Finally got a date for repairs/removal works 

7th October, flippin 12 months after the original op. 

Got to have my epididimis removed (plumbing) and they are also 'hopefully' tidying up the mess caused by the severed blood vessel - this bit is giving me the most pain. If it's successful (50%) then they will consider the other ball - can't do both at once, too risky.

Hopefully I'll be back on the mend for 2014 season, and actually get some big miles in with the Club.

The plus/bad side is I've got 2 visits to Alton Towers coming up - I get to sip coffee all day instead of riding rollercoasters !


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2013)

@fossyant - good luck and I hope it all works out okay!!


----------



## Domeo (19 Sep 2013)

The worst part was the mandatory counselling before you can have it done. That's half an hour of my life I won't be able to get back.


----------



## compo (19 Sep 2013)

I had mine done in a NHS hospital under general anaesthetic over 30 years ago. Had no problems whatsoever, thankfully. Waste of time though. Before remarrying I still had to use condoms because of the risk of STD's, dammit!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2013)

I have just read the horror stories, and all I can say is ... Yikes! 

As a total wimp and needle-phobe, I think that dating only safely post-menopausal women is the way to go!


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

Counselling, what was that. Saw the male GP at the practice, 'oh it's that time is it', immediate referral and appointment withinn 3 weeks. Saw my GP when problems started (male GP is the husband of my GP) and she said he won't get it done.  What does that say.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have just read the horror stories, and all I can say is ... Yikes!
> 
> As a total wimp and needle-phobe, I think that dating only safely post-menopausal women is the way to go!



Being gay is an option I think. Someone should have told me.  I have a gay male colleague who is a bit  OMG about the situation. Bet he's glad he isn't straight.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Being gay is an option I think. Someone should have told me.  I have a gay male colleague who is a bit  OMG about the situation. Bet he's glad he isn't straight.


That's never going to work for me - I'm struggling to even find the enthusiasm for the women!


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2013)

Thats the best option Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Thats the best option Colin.


I'll just devote what time I have left to _Good Works_ instead!


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have just read the horror stories, and all I can say is ... Yikes!
> 
> As a total wimp and needle-phobe, I think that dating only safely post-menopausal women is the way to go!






ColinJ said:


> That's never going to work for me - I'm struggling to even find the enthusiasm for the women!








ColinJ said:


> I'll just devote what time I have left to _Good Works_ instead!


----------



## Domeo (20 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Counselling, what was that.



It was the week before the op. You actually have to see a counsellor (as opposed to a nurse/some random admin). There were questions along the lines of 'have you considered what would if you divorced?', 'what if you child was killed or died due to cancer?', 'you know that if the worst were to happen, the NHS would not do the reverse procedure?'. She was (I think deliberately so) particularly matter of fact about dying a child.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2013)

Got no counselling. They didn't even ask my wife.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2013)

Counselling? 

Mine was done under a local and it seemed as if the operation was being done in the public corridor with lots of people just wandering through on their way to somewhere else. + I counted at least 6 nurses at any one time...

The anaesthetist even managed to slip in the immortal line, "You'll feel a little prick..." I think they were taking bets.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> The anaesthetist even managed to slip in the immortal line, "*You'll feel a little prick...*" I think they were taking bets.


The NHS has definitely banned that phrase! Since I got ill last year, I must have needles stuck in me on at least 20 occasions and every single time, the nurse said "_*You will just feel a sharp scratch*_"! I'm sure that they are all working to some official memo.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The NHS has definitely banned that phrase! Since I got ill last year, I must have needles stuck in me on at least 20 occasions and every single time, the nurse said "_*You will just feel a sharp scratch*_"! I'm sure that they are all working to some official memo.


My OH teaches health professionals on a life support course. They used to use the mnemonic WETFAG (weight, energy, tube,fluids, adrenaline, glucose). Somewhere along the line someone was offended and all instructors now use the mnemonic WETFlAG instead!


----------



## Domeo (20 Sep 2013)

Domeo said:


> It was the week before the op. You actually have to see a counsellor (as opposed to a nurse/some random admin). There were questions along the lines of 'have you considered what would if you divorced?', 'what if you child was killed or died due to cancer?', 'you know that if the worst were to happen, the NHS would not do the reverse procedure?'. She was (I think deliberately so) particularly matter of fact about dying a child.



By the way. This was all about five years ago in Waltham Forest. My daughter was only about a year old at the time. It may well have changed in the meantime.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The NHS has definitely banned that phrase! Since I got ill last year, I must have needles stuck in me on at least 20 occasions and every single time, the nurse said "_*You will just feel a sharp scratch*_"! I'm sure that they are all working to some official memo.


[My snip was over 18 years ago]


----------



## i hate hills (21 Sep 2013)

Straight forward got done end of November and was out biking end of December. Very little pain ( only what i caused myself by playing CONKERS coming out the bath. Man that was a bit nippy ) which was a major surprise after all the horror stories i'd heard before hand.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Sep 2013)

Whilst mine went well, a friend at work had the op and it went horribly badly. Doc snipped a blood vessel and couldn't stop the bleed, they ended up calling an ambulance and he was rushed to hospital (ball op was done at family planning centre). Long and short of it was he had to go through a 2nd op and had nuts the size of tennis balls for a week and couldn't walk. Even though he's ok now he still suffers from discomfort and he says his sex life is wrecked. He did manage to take the surgeon to medical tribunal and won, based upon the hospital surgeon's testimony that his space hopper looked like it had "been in a car smash".
I had mine done at a family planning centre, and whilst it was uncomfortable (I seem to remember a tugging sensation as the bloke did his bit), it wasn't painful. The most painful bit was the next day when my 2yr old decided to give me an enthusiastic hug by running full steam into my crotch....


----------



## surfdude (27 Sep 2013)

when i had mine done i went home and rested for 24 hours as stated but still woke up with a couple of black tennis balls where my lads should have been . then for 18 months after kept getting infections every 2 weeks or so . was well worth it in the end


----------



## Herbie (27 Sep 2013)

Jane Smart said:


> sorry i could not help that


 
very witty....I wish i'd posted that one


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2013)

No infections here. Bad bad pain for a year.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2014)

Yep, definitely wish I hadn't read this thread..... Appointment a week Wednesday....


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Jan 2014)

I had no infection problems, and TBH no pain issues once the initial jiggery pokery had died down.

What I have been left with though is some internal scar tissue on my nads, and even though I know what it is, and where it is, it still perturbs me when I'm checking for the old big C.

When I was checked for testicular cancer last year the hossie did say they would remove the scar tissue if I felt it would help, but surely you'd be left with new scar tissue, and besides I've no intention of going down that road unless things get painful.

[EDIT] FWIW I had mine done at our main hospital, not sure I'd fancy it anywhere else TBH.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2014)

Hope it goes well. As you know from here mine didn't. Still in pain now and it is affecting my cycling, love life and sleep.

I've had to have further surgery, which involved a fair size incision from which my testicle was pulled OUT. The epididymis was then cut off, then my testicle replaced and stitched back to my scrotum. 

The down side is, like smokey, I have a fair amount of scar tissue where my plumbing was, the scar tissue is bigger than the plumbing was originally. Apparently this is to be expected from this additional surgery.

I still have Post Vasectomy Pain syndrome and it's as common as 1 in 10.

Given the option again, we wouldn't have had this surgery knowing these risks.

Please take a bit of time to research PVPS. It is very difficult to treat, and the follow up op I had only has a 50% success rate. If it's still causing me much pain in April, I may lose my testicle. The surgeon is reluctant to remove it due to additional scar tissue forming, and as the nerves are cut short, then I may still have phantom pain.

Unfortunately, your GP will say there is rare chance of these issues happening. The Urology Department say it's very common. my surgeon sees lots of men with issues following surgery. Let's say I was by far one of the youngest people sat in Urology recently. It's not somewhere a young man should need to be. On the date of my Epididymectomy, the nurses I spoke to said they see many men coming in who have had a vasectomy as a GP practice.

Where you having yours ? Double question the GP operating on you if it's in practice. If he denies any issues, tell him he is telling lies.

I had shocking treatment from the GP at Marple Vasectomy Clinic. Totally denied I had problems. I've yet to file a full complaint yet, and may even sue as he made such a mess of me.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2014)

Mine's at a practice, but the only one that serves Croydon. I do have concerns about the post-pain though as I was aching after the inspection for a day or so....


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2014)

You were 'inspected' before the op ?

I can only say about my experience. I don't know if I am more susceptible to scar tissue than others, but it appears not. The issue is mainly that because you are blocked off, the body still continues to work, but nothing can go anywhere. If the body can't absorb things fast enough, then that's where the swelling and pain comes in the epididymis. The skill of the surgeon is also important, so if it's someone new ish to the procedure, tell them to get lost.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2014)

Yeah, on my counselling visit, nurse had me on my back and was checking my tubes for accessibility in the blink of an eye.

Ah, the doctor doing mine has been doing them for a while I believe. Which is something...


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2014)

If you are having bad discomfort for more that a few days, or two weeks at the most, get back to your GP. Discomfort really should be just mild, take it easy for a couple of days. Mine was OK for a couple of days, then went seriously painful. The incision took a month to heal.

My recent surgery recovery was much less painful than the original procedure, so something very wrong was done.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2014)

I've got the day-of, and the following two booked off which takes me to the weekend. Though I may need to work from home on the second as deadlines are a bit tight this month.


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Jan 2014)

Well, that smarts a bit. (Just got home)

Wish I had more Valium.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jan 2014)

my advice is to avoid watching any comedy for a few days


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Well, that smarts a bit. (Just got home)
> 
> Wish I had more Valium.


 
How did it go - any pain ?

Hopefully things are settling down a bit. Expect to be swollen for a while. Frozen peas help ! Make sure you have supportive grundies.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Jan 2014)

Some, but a picnic compared to root canal/ tooth extraction. The doctor and nurse who did it were excellent though, incredibly supportive and distracting from the moment.

Co-codamol is my friend right now (due some more actually) and rather than frozen peas, it's the hot water bottle that's helping. Walking around is a bad idea though, and I had to drop boy off at school - cue aching like a motherflipper.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2014)

Supportive grundies. I still have to wear them which is a royal pain. Sounds like your doc was OK. The aneasthetic didn't work on lefty and it stung rather alot.


----------



## Melonfish (31 Jan 2014)

got to say foss you sound like you had a right mare with yours

other then the nurse waving the cauterizing tool a little to close to my tool i actually sat up and watched for mine, the doc was horrified i'd happily watch someone mutilate me.
i did get pretty bad pains afterwards mind, took about a week for that kicked in the nuts feeling to go.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2014)

Melonfish said:


> got to say foss you sound like you had a right mare with yours
> 
> other then the nurse waving the cauterizing tool a little to close to my tool i actually sat up and watched for mine, the doc was horrified i'd happily watch someone mutilate me.
> i did get pretty bad pains afterwards mind, took about a week for that kicked in the nuts feeling to go.



Mine are fubared. The left, I now know, was a mess after the original surgery, as the epididymis was, according to my surgeon, "dilated and stuck down" and "one of the hardest surgeries he has had ever had". My line manager hasn't said much at work as I've had some days off here and there, but he has said, "you are going to sue these bar stewards aren't you"

Short route home tonight. Clocked up 30 over today, but leftie was playing up on the way home. Hope it is ok for Sunday as I have a fifty miler. Not done one since early last year due to problems.


----------



## Melonfish (1 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Mine are fubared. The left, I now know, was a mess after the original surgery, as the epididymis was, according to my surgeon, "dilated and stuck down" and "one of the hardest surgeries he has had ever had". My line manager hasn't said much at work as I've had some days off here and there, but he has said, "you are going to sue these bar stewards aren't you"
> 
> Short route home tonight. Clocked up 30 over today, but leftie was playing up on the way home. Hope it is ok for Sunday as I have a fifty miler. Not done one since early last year due to problems.


hope you get it sorted soon bud, not good to be getting pains still this long after.


----------



## sheddy (1 Feb 2014)

Just make sure that you don't ride home from the op...


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

Melonfish said:


> hope you get it sorted soon bud, not good to be getting pains still this long after.


 
I've made enquiries to go the legal route now - doubt my case will be taken on due to the 'sign your life away here' statements on the pre-op 'declaration'.


----------



## Licramite (4 Feb 2014)

I'm in a similiar position, I've just had an angiogram - in the groin - (mornings got it in the wrist afternoons got it in the groin)
just wondering when its ok to get back on the bike - or turbotrainer-
I was figuring when it stopped rain, warmed up a bit and the roads weren,t under 2" of cow shoot and flood water.
(and thats just the turbotrainer!)


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2014)

Licramite said:


> I'm in a similiar position, I've just had an angiogram - in the groin - (mornings got it in the wrist afternoons got it in the groin)
> just wondering when its ok to get back on the bike - or turbotrainer-
> I was figuring when it stopped rain, warmed up a bit and the roads weren,t under 2" of cow s*** and flood water.
> (and thats just the turbotrainer!)


 
When the wound has healed. You don't want to be riding a bike with an open wound.


----------



## Licramite (4 Feb 2014)

it looks nothing , other than the bruising - looks like I've been kicked in the balls, - but they have punctured my femeral artery and I do't want to stress the wound on that.
I think I will take the wheels off and fit paddles. -


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Feb 2014)

you guys are making me wince and its all flooding back to me the pain I was in post Op! I stayed of the bike for about 3 weeks, the twins play pen was in a right state.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Feb 2014)

Licramite said:


> I'm in a similiar position, I've just had an angiogram - in the groin - (mornings got it in the wrist afternoons got it in the groin)
> just wondering when its ok to get back on the bike - or turbotrainer-
> I was figuring when it stopped rain, warmed up a bit and the roads weren,t under 2" of cow s*** and flood water.
> (and thats just the turbotrainer!)


Didn't you get any advice on discharge? At _least_ 48 hrs no strenuous exercise/lifting, but a week is usually advised. Follow the advice you were given. For example http://www.icid.salisbury.nhs.uk/Cl...c Catheretisation femoral approach PI0295.pdf


----------



## Licramite (5 Feb 2014)

yes I got similiar - Light house work is allowed - I don't work in a lighthouse? - all those steps blimy, I'm still bruised to buggery, it would kill me climbing all those.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Well as expected, it would be difficult for me to prove negligence. A follow on complaint to the PALS team at my Trust is needed. The bear minimum I want is a review of practice at GPs to warn folk about the consequences, and not to deny any knowledge of complications.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Mar 2014)

Melonfish said:


> hope you get it sorted soon bud, not good to be getting pains still this long after.


My OH still gets pain 14 years after his snip. Quite bad sometimes.


----------



## mickle (15 Mar 2014)

This thread is offensive to those of us without any clackers!


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Mar 2014)

mickle said:


> This thread is offensive to those of us without any clackers!


It's not doing a lot for those who still have them either!!
*winces*


----------



## Sara_H (15 Mar 2014)

mickle said:


> This thread is offensive to those of us without any clackers!


I'm not offended!


----------



## compo (16 Mar 2014)

It's the talk about injections that make me twitch. I had the snip sometime in the late 1970's (can't recall exactly) and had it done under a general anaesthetic. No way was I having needles down there if there was anyway not to!


----------



## Melonfish (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2978799, member: 45"]...by the way, it's scalpel-free these days. A 3mm puncture wound with some burny thing and then 5 minutes of fiddling. Had a good chat about global warming while he was playing with me.[/QUOTE]

that conjures up some seriously disturbing images.
i will admit to having a moment of panic as the nurse got the cauterizing tool a little too close to my tool. 0_o


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Mar 2014)

Melonfish said:


> I will admit to having a moment of panic as the nurse got the cauterizing tool a little too close to my tool. 0_o


Reminds me of, 'No Mr Bond, I expect you to die'


----------



## Melonfish (17 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2981671, member: 45"]You watched???

Well, I'm three days in and no pain whatsoever. Yet.[/QUOTE]
yeah sat up and watched, was quite interesting tbh.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (17 Mar 2014)

The worst point for me was after having a bath the day after the operation, standing up and gravity playing its part.

The most embarrassing part was going back in to work and after telling my boss why I had, had to extend the couple of days holiday I had booked him then asking me how my black balls were whilst I was sat in a Call Centre full of women


----------



## byegad (19 Mar 2014)

I had mine done under a local in the late 80s. the scar was all of 0.8cm long and I was fine apart from a very draggy stitch from the minute I walked out. The stitch was supposed to fall out by itself but I took it out with a pair of nail clippers on day 4 or 5 as the scar had not only started to heal but lost most of the scab. I was back on my bike the next day after the stitch was out. As to other 'activities' I had it done on the Thursday evening at 6.15pm and rather (pleasantly) surprised my lady on that Friday night.


----------



## byegad (19 Mar 2014)

As euphemisms go. Yes!

Really I had no issues. Now my cowardly boss had his done under a general anaesthetic and to quote his immortal words, needed a wheelbarrow for a week! 

Apparently even when 'out' if somebody grabs your nadgers you tense up and they consequently have to erm.. welll... shall we say? Pull back on them to gain access to the vas.


----------



## Colin B (23 Mar 2014)

Never had a problem with mine offered to knock me out so I took that option woke up piece of toast and a stitch check and home . Worst bit was I had no car so my mum came and I drove hers to take the test sample kinda embarrassing having your mum holding a tub of your gentleman gravy . Please feel free to delete this if its a tad too vulgar


----------



## byegad (24 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2992678, member: 45"]As, surprise. That vital element of good foreplay.[/QUOTE]
Modesty forbids....


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

Hope you continue to improve Mr P.

Decided to write mine off now. Bad job !

Review in April (on the flipping first of the month) but can't opt for more surgery with my son's condition, so will just have to put up with the pain, and no more long bike rides. Commuting to work and a quick hour on the bike at weekends. Gone are club runs or anything longer until/if this get's better. So no CC rides from me for the foreseeable future.

18 months of pain. Wrecked my Feb and March mileage and the whole of last year. Long live 60mg of codeine and 1000mg of paracetemol (or Red Wine). I've managed to sleep the last week as we've been so exhausted with looking after my son/hosptial stays etc. Now things are settling, and I'm back commuting by bike, up has gone the pain and the bad sleep.

Don't do it if you are thinking about it. PVPS happens in 1 in 10, and it will have you off the bike. Oh and don't go for an epididymectomy if you are a cyclist ! Big mistake. What's this friskyness you talk about ?


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2993572, member: 45"]I'm back to normal now. I was surprised at how painless and easy it was.[/QUOTE]

Barsteward !

Swops ?


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2014)

D-day today. Got to decide what to do, back in the Hospital at 4pm

Will see what the surgeon can offer but I've had no pain improvement since December. Said above I'd not want surgery, but I think it has to come to this to get a good nights sleep. Last few nights I've been codeined up again. Very uncomfortable just sitting at my desk.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Apr 2014)

Good luck fossy, hope you turn a corner after today pal


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> D-day today. Got to decide what to do, back in the Hospital at 4pm
> 
> Will see what the surgeon can offer but I've had no pain improvement since December. Said above I'd not want surgery, but I think it has to come to this to get a good nights sleep. Last few nights I've been codeined up again. Very uncomfortable just sitting at my desk.


Good luck - hope they find a way to sort it


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2014)

Back on 3 monthly reviews. Saw another consultant who again said it's common 10%-15% (I am getting tired of hearing this, and telling them the GP's don't tell you that before). Consultant recommended against any more surgery as the scar tissue will get worse (and this includes removal). Referred to pain clinic where I will see if they can offer nerve blocks ? The Urologist didn't know (obviously only specialised in his area alone).

I'm also going to leave my current GP as I am sick of them, so I think I'll need to act quickly as my referral for counselling will most likely not happen.


----------

